

PROVE: 0 0 0 0 = 24 - vs4vijay

Prove 0 0 0 0 = 24
Apply any logic on the LHS, either logical, mathematical, or any other combinational logic.<p>Question asked by Company's HR to my Friend..
======
damoncali
Rarely have I seen a question that would cause me to leave an interview
unfinished. This one would do that.

------
InclinedPlane
(0! + 0! + 0! + 0!)! = 24

------
Forrest7778
Well there are 24 different possible combinations - assuming the 0's are
different

4 * 3 * 2 * 1 = 24

is this incorrect for me to use this as a solution?

edit:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3550753>

This is what I was trying to convey - I guess he's the big winner!

------
chris_dcosta
Would HR be able to judge if the answer was right or wrong?

------
Gryftr
(((0!)+(0!))^((0!)+(0!)))! =(2^2)! =4! =24

------
anonhacker
!(0^(0^(0^0))) = 24 ; if you believe 0^0 is 1 that is...

~~~
veyron
That's not true even under your assertion

    
    
        0^0 = 1
        0^(0^0) = 0^1 = 0
        0^(0^(0^0)) = 0^0 = 1
        !(0^(0^(0^0))) = 1! = 1

~~~
anonhacker
Indeed. Oops

